# we made it!!!



## gemandrob (Feb 11, 2010)

hi all,

well, after 8 months of research, planning and the odd fall out with the other half, we landed in cyprus on wednesday!!! we found a brilliant letting agent who was on hand 24/7 (so it seems!) to answer our every query almost instantly and convince us we were doing the right thing and we move into our chosen abode on tuesday  . we really needn't have worried, the move was stress free (apart from getting to the boarding gate at newcastle with a minute to spare-rob and his designer watches- grr!!!) the last thing we need to do now is to find a little banger to get us from A-B with all my shopping!! does anybody know of anybody leaving or selling their cars within the next few weeks? 

hope your all well, 

gem and rob


----------



## philandbev (May 8, 2009)

gemandrob said:


> hi all,
> 
> well, after 8 months of research, planning and the odd fall out with the other half, we landed in cyprus on wednesday!!! we found a brilliant letting agent who was on hand 24/7 (so it seems!) to answer our every query almost instantly and convince us we were doing the right thing and we move into our chosen abode on tuesday  . we really needn't have worried, the move was stress free (apart from getting to the boarding gate at newcastle with a minute to spare-rob and his designer watches- grr!!!) the last thing we need to do now is to find a little banger to get us from A-B with all my shopping!! does anybody know of anybody leaving or selling their cars within the next few weeks?
> 
> ...


Congratulations,
We came over last week and signed our tenancy agreement and move over to Larnaca on 8th November, can't wait


----------



## Monty (Jun 9, 2008)

Hi gem & Rob
Congratulations on the move, hopefully it will be ours one day, 
also the same for Phil & Bev hope you enjoy Larnaca

Carol & David


----------



## tonyandjayne (Sep 13, 2009)

philandbev said:


> Congratulations,
> We came over last week and signed our tenancy agreement and move over to Larnaca on 8th November, can't wait


hi there we are comingover next May and hopetomove in Larnaca who didyou use to rent from.Was they a goodone touse and did they have many places to rent.We have a montly budget of 600 euros


----------



## philandbev (May 8, 2009)

Hi,
I will get the details for you, we used a company recommended to us by some Cypriot friends. Found a nice 2 bedroomed house, in a quiet residential area, for 450 euros a month. In the current climate, your 600 euros should go quite far.

Phil


----------



## Jane&Jack (Apr 1, 2008)

Hi everyone!!!!

We are coming over in April next year, please please please give us all your info, especially the rental agent bit!
We are hoping to be between Paphos and Limassol, and also have a budget of 600euros p/m.

Good Luck to you all!

Jane & Jack


----------



## gemandrob (Feb 11, 2010)

hi all,

thanks for the congratulations and i hope all your moves go as well as ours did! we were signed onto the electricity board today, which took less than 10 mins and got our keys too! we found a fab 2 bedroomed apartment, fully furnished with a communal pool for 450 euros a month. if you would like to know who we used, private message me as im not sure if it would be classed as advertising if i was to write their company name on here! i will reply to all mails!

good luck all!!

gem and rob


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

gemandrob said:


> hi all,
> 
> thanks for the congratulations and i hope all your moves go as well as ours did! we were signed onto the electricity board today, which took less than 10 mins and got our keys too! we found a fab 2 bedroomed apartment, fully furnished with a communal pool for 450 euros a month. if you would like to know who we used, private message me as im not sure if it would be classed as advertising if i was to write their company name on here! i will reply to all mails!
> 
> ...


Hi gemandrob.
Its fine to recommend someone you have used and are happy with. It is only classed as advertising if you own or work for the company.


----------



## gemandrob (Feb 11, 2010)

oh right, thank you veronica!!! just didnt want to take any chances lol.


----------



## gemandrob (Feb 11, 2010)

tonyandjayne said:


> hi there we are comingover next May and hopetomove in Larnaca who didyou use to rent from.Was they a goodone touse and did they have many places to rent.We have a montly budget of 600 euros


hi tony and jane,

we are in the paphos area so wouldnt be able to help you with agents, but 600euros will be more than enough for a lovely place. we had loads of choice. 

and for anyone who is looking to rent in the paphos area, i highly recommend MrRent-paphos.net. susan and thaki were absolutely faultless, always called back when they said they would, emailed back almost instantly and if they didnt know any answers to our questions they found out and got straight back. brilliant service. 

gem and rob


----------



## steveg63 (Sep 5, 2010)

Hi everyone, we are over on Sunday of this week to look at the schools and villas to rent for our move in February 2011, any further help you can offer would be appreciated.

Steve + Rebecca


----------



## gemandrob (Feb 11, 2010)

steveg63 said:


> Hi everyone, we are over on Sunday of this week to look at the schools and villas to rent for our move in February 2011, any further help you can offer would be appreciated.
> 
> Steve + Rebecca


hi steve and rebecca,

anything in particular you want to know? As you can see we have recommended our letting agent as they were absolutely fantastic. Afraid we can't really offer an advice for schools etc as we don't have kids at the moment. Good luck checking out schools and villas i hope you find everything your looking for and more. And if you have any further queries that we may be able to help you with please feel free to ask, All the best. Gem and Rob


----------



## steveg63 (Sep 5, 2010)

gemandrob said:


> hi steve and rebecca,
> 
> anything in particular you want to know? As you can see we have recommended our letting agent as they were absolutely fantastic. Afraid we can't really offer an advice for schools etc as we don't have kids at the moment. Good luck checking out schools and villas i hope you find everything your looking for and more. And if you have any further queries that we may be able to help you with please feel free to ask, All the best. Gem and Rob


Hi Gem and Rob, no nothing in particular,. its all about the unknown, we are well looking forward to coming over.....it just sounds to good to be true,..;check this out,,,,
Own business that can operate any where in the world that generates more income than we need to live off in the UK
Kids who are eager to move
Business that will operate from any where in the world

It all seems to good to be true...are we missing something?

Steve + Rebecca


----------

